# mirroring 2 identical machines



## individual_echo (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi, i recently found a new client. They have 2 identical servers (hp ml350). The hardware is also idential. Both are running server 2003 standard. they want to use 1 server as their primary server while the other is mirroring all the data. Both are setup with raid and hdd mirroring. is it possible to configure the 2 servers to run on the same domain and to mirror the data sothat if something happens to the primary server the secondary one will take over?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

How are these servers being used? As DCs? As File Servers?


----------



## individual_echo (Jun 27, 2007)

the primary server is a file server/email server. They are running pastel and pervasive, the other server just has server 2003 standard on it. but it is not connected on the network cos the two servers domains (which are identicle) clashes. It gives problems with the pervasive


----------

